# Filter choice?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

So for my 20 gallon tank with plants, my filter is old and making noises, I think I'll just buy a new one. However I know that my current one, a hang off the back carbon filter, isn't good for plants. So what would be the best choice? A canister filter? Also do I need to have bubbles? My pump broke -_- and I have sand substrate, black titanium moon sand, and four types of plants currently, might add to it. Do I need to give them plant food? I'm running out. And lastly I'm not 100% sure what my light is, but once it gives out ill but a plant light.










































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

v-paw said:


> So for my 20 gallon tank with plants, my filter is old and making noises, I think I'll just buy a new one. However I know that my current one, a hang off the back carbon filter, isn't good for plants. So what would be the best choice? A canister filter? Also do I need to have bubbles? My pump broke -_- and I have sand substrate, black titanium moon sand, and four types of plants currently, might add to it. Do I need to give them plant food? I'm running out. And lastly I'm not 100% sure what my light is, but once it gives out ill but a plant light.
> 
> View attachment 9385
> 
> ...


Hi a sponge filter would be fine already , canister will also do. What plant food are you giving them? is it root tabs?


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

jeromeetabuzo said:


> Hi a sponge filter would be fine already , canister will also do. What plant food are you giving them? is it root tabs?


Plant food: Aqueon, provides macro and micro nutrients required by freshwater plants.
Co2: API, promotes a vibrant, healthy planted aquarium. Liquid carbon. 1ml per 10 gallons


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok.. Well another fish forum said that, if I don't want to buy a new filter and just keep my hang of the back one, then instead of having carbon in my filter media I should buy filter floss and put that in it instead.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hang on back is okay IF the tank water level is high enough to prevent all splashing. You don't want bubbles or much surface agitation if you want plants. Canisters are better.


----------



## johnmcleren (Aug 21, 2013)

*reply*

Aqueon, provides macro and micro nutrients required by freshwater plants. I am giving you a link which will help you with the bubbles part.

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Flex-Aquarium-Bubble-21-Inch/dp/B009UVKGPO

AQUARIUM PLANT TANK PAINTBALL CO2 TANK ADAPTER DIY ON OFF ASA 2 PORT + GAUGE will help you with CO2 for plants.


----------

